# Cat & Deere Vid



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Some Finishing touches from out 1st major snowfall this winter.

http://s48.beta.photobucket.com/user/thegrassmn/media/100_0007_zpsf1f01af2.mp4.html


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice work! what kind of bucket is that on the cat?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thx. Just a 9' tractor bucket we welded a skid steer plate onto. Found a few curbs with it earlier in the morning. Not sure where they came from.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1550363 said:


> Thx. Just a 9' tractor bucket we welded a skid steer plate onto. Found a few curbs with it earlier in the morning. Not sure where they came from.


I believe the curbs grow overnight . Nice video.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bugthug;1550768 said:


> I believe the curbs grow overnight . Nice video.


Not only do they grow they move, sometimes they are really quick


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bugthug;1550768 said:


> I believe the curbs grow overnight . Nice video.


That explains it all then.


----------

